# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعات السيارات والمواصلات >  مــاتــريــكــس مـــن تـويـــوتا 2009  < صـــور >

## sameh atiya



----------


## ندى الايام

عربية تجنننننننننن
الحمرا لونها جميل ولايقه عليا اوى   :2: 
تسلم ايدك يا سامح

----------


## sameh atiya

> عربية تجنننننننننن
> الحمرا لونها جميل ولايقه عليا اوى  
> تسلم ايدك يا سامح


أهلاً أهلاً يا ندى
أخبارك ايه
والله العربيه تجنن
لو حد يدينى لفه :y: 
شكرا على المرور يا ندى

----------


## saladino



----------


## sameh atiya

> 


شكرا على مرورك يا ريس :f:

----------


## خالد زيدان

الماتريكس جميله جدا
بس الاجمل 2009
شكرا سامح

----------


## sameh atiya

> الماتريكس جميله جدا
> بس الاجمل 2009
> شكرا سامح


اهلا بيك يا خالد
شكرا لمرورك

----------


## زهره

هي حلوه جدااااااااااااااا
بس شكلها زي باقي المدلات 
زي الهيونداي ماتركس

----------


## sameh atiya

> هي حلوه جدااااااااااااااا
> بس شكلها زي باقي المدلات 
> زي الهيونداي ماتركس


أيون بس أنا شايفها مختلفه بصراحه المرة دى
يعنى المقدمة والمؤخرة زى العسل شكلهم حلو قوى
شكرا على مرورك يا زهره

----------


## احـمد محمود

*عربيه جميله فعلا يا سامح
والزرقه اجمل بكتيييييييييييييييييير 
مشكور يا سامح*

----------


## sameh atiya

> *عربيه جميله فعلا يا سامح
> والزرقه اجمل بكتيييييييييييييييييير 
> مشكور يا سامح*


أهلا يا ابوحميد
تدفع كام وتشتريها  :: 
شكرا على مرورك

----------


## Amira

*عربية كوول أوي * 

*عجبني المظهر الخلفي للعربية اوي في الصورة و اللون حلو كمان* 

*تسلم يا سامح*

----------


## ضابط شرطة

عربية جميلة يا سامح .. بس دي مالهاش دعوة بالهيونداي خالص  :: 
مجرد تشابه اسماء بس يا جماعه 
بس العربية دي تشبه للسوبارو امبريزا الجديده 

شكرا ع الصور يا ريس

----------


## sameh atiya

> عربية جميلة يا سامح .. بس دي مالهاش دعوة بالهيونداي خالص 
> مجرد تشابه اسماء بس يا جماعه 
> بس العربية دي تشبه للسوبارو امبريزا الجديده 
> 
> شكرا ع الصور يا ريس


يا أهلاً يا أهلاً
على فكرة أنا اقصد الماتريكس اللى قبلها ::  
ما أخدتش بالى من كلمة هيونداى خالص ::rolleyes:: 

شكراً على حضورك يا زعييييم

----------

